# When are they going to tell me?



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Do I really have to wait all the way until Friday to find out if I drew a bear tag or not......:-?


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I have come to terms with the fact that I did not draw, but I knew that going in..........


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I have too, if I didn't have 11 points I wouldn't even wonder.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

dont they pull the loot from your account early like every other draw ??? check your account 


Bear limited-entry permit $83‡
Bear multi-season limited-entry
permit $166‡


Bear limited-entry permit $308‡
Bear multi-season limited-entry
permit $475‡


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

DUSTY NOGGIN said:


> dont they pull the loot from your account early like every other draw ??? check your account
> 
> Bear limited-entry permit $83‡
> Bear multi-season limited-entry
> ...


Been watching, nothing yet. Usually these smaller draws are pretty quick. Guess I'll have to practice my patience


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

A lady I work with got a cc hit today. Only 3 points!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Just got a call from my mom both her and my dad drew out for san juan spot and stalk


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm glad something is finally happening. No charge for me yet. Maybe 12 is my new number


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

I got a $166 pending charge today for Nebo Multi-season bear with 14 points.

I am beyond excited for this hunt - can't wait!! anyone who has experience with bears on Nebo, I would love to chat with you. Let me know.


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a charge for bear. Wasatch west with 10 points! Going to be fun trying to figure this out!


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

got kamas, 10 pts.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking like I will have eleven points for next year..........


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like I will have 13 points next year.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

**** guess I'll have 12 points now

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

To my utter astonishment, I just got hit with an $83 charge my FIRST year of putting in. 0 points. :shock: I don't even know where to begin i've never hunted these critters before and wasn't planning on having a tag yet! 2017 is off to a great start!


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Got a surprise tonight just checked my email and had Successful email for San Juan spot and stalk this will be my second go at trying to get a bear I had this tag 3 years ago and came up short, hopefully this year will be better for me and the 3 other bear tags that will be in camp


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Unsuccessful all around for yogi tags at my house.------SS


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Yup, now I've got 12. I hope my bear doesn't die of old age before I get a tag some day....:grin:


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

The drought continues. It'd be nice to get some kind of draw every so often, but I'll probably draw a LE Elk, bear and OIL all in the same year... when I'm 87 years old. When do we get the antler results... so I can start fretting about the antler-less? 

*This is just bellyaching, as I don't have a solution. Just too many people.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I received an UNSUCCESSFUL yesterday. Not really the birthday surprise I was hoping for but there's always next year.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

gonna have 9 points next year. was pretty set on an Idaho hunt this year, but short on funds. one of these years ill get a bear


----------

